# Info On 'agon' And 'kasper'



## Hetty101 (Oct 26, 2013)

Hi

I'm new to this forum and joined to find out some information on a watch. It belonged to my great aunt and was given to me a long time ago, I've only just rediscovered it in my loft.

Anyway, I'm only on my phone so don't know how to upload a picture of it.

On the face of the watch it says 'AGON 17 jewels' it also says antimagnetic and Switzerland. The box it came in is a clam shape and has 'Kasper' written in gold lettering inside it. It's a gold tone watch with paste diamonds and emeralds on the cover over the dial which lifts up to reveal the face. I know this is not a lot of help and I apologise, so....

1) how do I upload a photo using my phone?

2) does anyone know anything about the names I have given?

3) I know it's at least 50-60 yrs old

Just wondering if anyone can help please?


----------



## Hetty101 (Oct 26, 2013)

Ok I think I've got it!


----------



## Hetty101 (Oct 26, 2013)




----------



## Chascomm (Sep 9, 2005)

Agon was a Swiss company specialising in the assembly and finishing of movements from ebauches (bought-in parts/kits); usually fairly low grade. It seems from your example that they were also assemblers of complete watches. Agon's big moment in history was their partnership with Tissot in the development and production of the almost-entirely-plastic Astrolon/Autolub movements found in such watches as the Tissot Synthetic. So I reckon they must have had some pretty clever people on their staff.


----------



## Hetty101 (Oct 26, 2013)

Thank you Chascomm  finding information on this watch has been quite difficult but thanks to you I know a little more about it 

It's not worth anything, just sentimental  looking up Agon I found out they were in production from 1930's-1971, am still trying to find out when this watch was made but there's not a lot of information out there. Anyway, it's tiny, rather bling and growing on me


----------

